# proyecto con ultrasonido



## mango (Feb 3, 2006)

hola porfavor, nesecito información sobre sensores ultrasonicos como: potencia de salida, voltaje soportado si alguien sabe donde encontrarla porfavor regaleme la direccion.


gracias


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 14, 2006)

hola mango, acá hay algo para leer ... http://www.ab.com/catalogs/C114-CA001A-ES-P/3ultrnic.pdf ... espero que te sirva ... suerte!


----------



## SPAINLOGO (Ene 25, 2007)

Mira siemens Bero ultrasonicos, yo he trabajado con ellos y siempre bien eso si son caros.


----------

